# Gulf vs. Bay maybe?



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm from P'cola Bch, and we used to walk the gulf at night and it was pretty rewarding. I have been seeing some very nice pictures of Flounder being caught by all of you guys and I have just one question that I've always wondered. It seemed like I remember all of the one we got from the gulf, never had any spots on them. Is that something they are able to do is kinda camo theirselves to match the bottom surrounding you find them in, or are they actually ones that live and stay in the bay? I've just been wondering because we are about ready to hit the bay over here and I guess I might need to focus a little harder so I don't miss some of them when there's grass or shell in the bottom. Thanks!:hungry:hungry


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

there are actually 2 types of flounder commonly caught in this area Southern flounder, and Gulf flounder... i'm pretty sure the gulf flounder doesn't have spots and the FL state record is around 7lbs, and the other has spots and the record is over 20lbs, i may have them confused though, iether way, 12" total length and ten per person makes for some damn fine eating. :hungry


----------

